# The Whatever Chat



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

I know theres a bunch of stuff going on right now, but we need a place where we can just talk and wait, for the forum, So here i go with the attempt. Heh,

How is everyone?


----------



## Alkora (Jul 25, 2005)

I am good!
^_^


----------



## Cher00 (Jul 25, 2005)

Tired and hurt


----------



## Ixbalam (Jul 25, 2005)

**meh**

I'm okay.  Mostly bored.


----------



## Stallion (Jul 25, 2005)

Been better...


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

Yea, there have been better days for me aswell. but the days change.


----------



## Helc (Jul 26, 2005)

I just joined FA a couple days before this all happened...

Oh well, I am good/bored


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Helc,

I am from that place, Heh, Nice meeting you here also.


----------



## Helc (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, nice meeting you.

Also my username is Haelcent on LoneStarFurs, just so you know. But please just call me Hael or Helc (pronounced Hels).


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Alright hael.


----------



## unknown (Jul 26, 2005)

*...*

is it just me or is FA screwed up now? now i cant talk to cyrin :cry:


----------



## unknown (Jul 26, 2005)

i heard there was a fight with the admins. what the hell was it about?


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

go to Jheryns LJ and read the post.


----------



## WhitePete (Jul 26, 2005)

I joined here couple of days ago too. Then it suddenly went down. I feel sad about it.  :cry:


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't worry, FA will be back up soon, Hopefully.


----------



## Paleo-Orca (Jul 26, 2005)

Grr... I hope it gets up by the time i get my new pictures developed, i've got quite a lot i want to put up


----------



## AomiArmster (Jul 27, 2005)

fwee, i'm doin good
bein patient
in no rush to be complaining..
i'm currrently in a legal battle ^____________________^
life is a cake

 :shock:


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

AomiArmster said:
			
		

> life is a cake



Vanilla, chocolate, what...

WHAT FLAVOR!? I needs ta know.


----------



## TORA (Jul 27, 2005)

*TORA relaxing here...*

Well, I saw 982 watches when FA disappeared, so I may hit 1000 when it comes back up! ROWR...


----------



## Kita (Jul 27, 2005)

This sucks...I just got ungrounded, and I have to check my messages. Then when I come to the site, FA's forum comes up. This is really starting to tick me off, the more I think about it. Anyways, how is everybody doing?


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 27, 2005)

Ehh, Doing alright, Could be better though.


----------



## unknown (Jul 27, 2005)

im sorry about the cussing


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 27, 2005)

Penis. ;/


----------



## Helc (Jul 27, 2005)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> Penis. ;/



Really now?
Any specifics?  :twisted:


----------



## kogie (Jul 28, 2005)

wow i though more of the old members would of joined and like stuff i guess i was wrong


----------



## Suule (Jul 28, 2005)

After Arcturus announced that Art_Fu is the FA successor many were fooled.


----------



## kogie (Jul 28, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> After Arcturus announced that Art_Fu is the FA successor many were fooled.


i am seeing that here and now alot has changed and many have been hurt by it


----------



## Suule (Jul 28, 2005)

Well I'm still smiling, even if I was called: Nazi, Worthless Faggot, Dramamongler, Loser at the internet and all things like that. It was just bound to happen. And people with whom I keep contact are more concerned about if the sites will be running than the drama that has happened.


----------



## kogie (Jul 28, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Well I'm still smiling, even if I was called: Nazi, Worthless Faggot, Dramamongler, Loser at the internet and all things like that. It was just bound to happen. And people with whom I keep contact are more concerned about if the sites will be running than the drama that has happened.


well if it is any cumfrt i willnot call you those things and u also can't wait for the sight to get backupand running


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 28, 2005)

kogie said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? What happened?


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 28, 2005)

At the mention of a newer and better site, people will usually flock to it in masses. Same thing happened when FA was launched.

While AF might have better coders, security, etc., I really didn't like Arcturus's little posse (Arshes, Verix, Weasel, Noboyuki, etc.). They just seemed rather mean-spirited to me.

I think a lot of furry drama stems from "schadenfreude".

Schadenfreude is a German word meaning "pleasure in the misfortune of others".

It might not really be trolling, but it sure isn't respectful either.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> It might not really be trolling, but it sure isn't respectful either.



Well, they will do as they choose to. People have a right to choose, and if they choose one over the other... that's not really a concern. Variety, choice... fantastic options.

However, I think we (as a whole) should be more concerned about improving FA than worrying about the competition.


----------



## kogie (Jul 29, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> kogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well think about it some joined for the art and posting theres and they don't want to move to anothr sight and they wish this one get back up to working and its bumming them out


----------



## Vaelen (Jul 29, 2005)

Schadenfreude, what an interesting word indeed.  *notes that*

Hello, I'm kinda new around here (please, don't flame me).  Names Vaelen, call me Vae. ^^;;


----------



## Drakee (Jul 29, 2005)

Not too much going on over here either, though im poking around IRC chat, but ive never used it before so i have NO idea how to register or anything, lol


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2005)

Drakee said:
			
		

> Not too much going on over here either, though im poking around IRC chat, but ive never used it before so i have NO idea how to register or anything, lol



/msg nickserv register password e-mail

That will allow you to register your nickname with the server.


----------



## Drakee (Jul 30, 2005)

Ah okies, thanks ^^


----------



## Stallion (Jul 31, 2005)

*Well, this takes balls!!*

Has anyone seen this?

here:  http://www.artfu.net/

Talk about copywrite infringment.....


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Well, this takes balls!!*



			
				Stallion said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> here:  http://www.artfu.net/
> 
> Talk about copywrite infringment.....



Oh god, that music is painfully annoying.


----------



## Stallion (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, like an ice pick in the ear.......


----------



## Suule (Jul 31, 2005)

That chiptune is raped from Amiga demos! Besides. I CAN PROGRAM A BETTER ONE IN ASSEMBLER! (And I'm going to)


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Jul 31, 2005)

In response to Post #1 of this topic...I'm very weak. Very tired. Very stressed out over FA.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Well, this takes balls!!*



			
				Stallion said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> here:  http://www.artfu.net/
> 
> Talk about copywrite infringment.....



Actually that logo technically belongs to I think it's Noboyuki who drew it originally, and he can do what he wants with it.  Point's moot now anyways because the name is getting changed to something else.  **shrugs**  Besides, the logo was flipped over and colors changed to differentiate the site and in all actuality, all one has to do is change 10% of an art piece to not be "copyright infringment" anyways.  I grew up with profecional artists including one who was featured in a Southwest Art Magazine in the early 80's.  (And by professional artists I mean those who's works are mass produced in various sized prints and sold in galleries nation wide.  I am an artist as well but by no means am I "professional".  Heck, I barely qualify as an artist at all.  Just look at my Icon.  Ick.)


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Well, this takes balls!!*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Oh god, that music is painfully annoying.



Actually, I don't usually have my speakers on so I dunno.  I've heard it though.  Not that bad and I think it's actually a slice of a song someone on that forum actually wrote.  I know I've heard songs that sounded similar in parts or started in a similar way, but they're not coppied or ripped from each other.  To me it sounds like something you'd find on something like Final Fantasy 2 or something like that.  Blah...  It's just a short looped slice anyways.


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 4, 2005)

the music is a nonliscensed ode to Makko by Zalza,  both sceners

And yes, the logo is mine, and I'm free to use it how I please :3
Since the 'official officials' of FA didn't decide to use it, I decided it would get some use at AF.  Since we're changing our name, it will probably be retired fairly soon.


----------



## alleycat009 (Aug 4, 2005)

10%??  Really...  so if I were to take this full body picture of a naked chick, and change the face... (not the hair, but the face) to a fat guy's face, who has a goatee, and all...  That's more than 10% isn't it? 

Just an example, I'm never going to do anything of that nature, I don't like messing with photos.


----------



## C?lian (Aug 4, 2005)

Just testing my sig, don't mind me.


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Aug 5, 2005)

C?lian said:
			
		

> Just testing my sig, don't mind me.



No problem. I really like your avatar. So your a Bat, hmm? ^.^

Well, nice to meet you. The name's Billy. But you can call me Angel if you wish. *Offers out hand to handshake ^^*


----------



## Kamunou Hyena (Aug 5, 2005)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> Penis. ;/


Yes. Let's give it up for penis. w00t w0000t :wink:


----------



## beatngu (Aug 13, 2005)

*i need more psycho!*

:!: hello every body im new...but that is not the point! i was looking for some sweet pics of psycho the weasel on google then bam! today i finaly found one!so that is the best part but it just so happens that i cant get full size caz the site is messed up so im looking for the man who has him seems how psycho is my idol :twisted:


----------



## unknown (Aug 13, 2005)

i just thought up an ad! "do you hate being human? then be a furrie with your favourite animal today! join any furrie website and start drawing, making fursuits, and act like your favourite animal!"


----------



## unknown (Aug 13, 2005)

so who was who before FA went down?


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Aug 14, 2005)

BigTheCat2004. Go figure. XD


----------



## unknown (Aug 14, 2005)

mine was unknown


----------



## Stallion (Aug 14, 2005)

Stallion then, Stallion now... Why change ?


----------



## unknown (Aug 14, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> Stallion then, Stallion now... Why change ?


like my avie? i made it for cyrin but i wanted to use it


----------



## cpctail (Aug 18, 2005)

cpctail there and here and anywhere else


----------



## C?lian (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm Furry 

I'd use my real username but my account on this forum seems to have been banned and I don't even know why


----------



## furry (Aug 18, 2005)

C?lian said:
			
		

> I'm Furry
> 
> I'd use my real username but my account on this forum seems to have been banned and I don't even know why



Scratch that, I hacked the forum and un-banned meself !

Pheer >=D

(also thx Preyfar <3)


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 18, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Scratch that, I hacked the forum and un-banned meself!


_*smacks Furry with a rolled up newspaper*_ Just be good and keep yerself that way. =P


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Yay, one more moron to neuter *grabs her clamps*

I was known as Latex on FA. I drew the 'psychodelic' art as most put it >.>
I also drew... ahem... PENII!


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 4, 2016)

Now I'm a part of history


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 4, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Now I'm a part of history


Holy molly what a necro


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 4, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Holy molly what a necro


Yeah I can't believe I'm the only one to do that in 11 years.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 4, 2016)

now you're special


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 4, 2016)

This one goes to the beagle


----------



## TheKC (Apr 4, 2016)

Rawr rawr rawr rawr- hiccup. o . o

....

Rawr rawr rawr o w o


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 4, 2016)

swiggity swooty  ;BBB


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy shit,I didn't even know what cosplay was yet when this thread was first made.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> swiggity swooty  ;BBB



I'm coming for that booty!

...Yar... cause I'm a pirate... <_<;


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 4, 2016)

pfft, whatev... 

_*slouches edgily*_


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 4, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I'm coming for that booty!
> 
> ...Yar... cause I'm a pirate... <_<;


an ass pirate, one might hope  ;BBB


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Last night's Walking Dead had a shit ending.
All that building up and Gimple leaves us on a fucking cliffhanger to find out who Negan wasted... in six months? Fucking bullshit!
I think TWD has overstayed its cultural welcome, 'cause I'm not even interested in seeing Fear the Walking Dead. That show's first season slogged worse than the original show's second season, and now they're jumping the shark by setting the show at sea.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 4, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Holy shit,I didn't even know what cosplay was yet when this thread was first made.



Dude I was still pissing myself daily when this thread started. I was 5.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 4, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Dude I was still pissing myself daily when this thread started. I was 5.


Oh my GOD.
I didnt even notice this shit  x;
I was almost 10


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Oh my GOD.
> I didnt even notice this shit  x;
> I was almost 10


I was fourteen. God I feel old


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Dude I was still pissing myself daily when this thread started. I was 5.



Back in 2005 I was 15 years old.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Back in 2005 I was 15 years old.



Same here. I was still trying to "find myself". (@_@)


----------



## Z01Y0NYA (Apr 5, 2016)

this thread is from 2005 when I was in elementary.... ACTION FIGURES AND GAMECUBE ALL DAY ERRYDAY!!!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 5, 2016)

2005, I didn't even have my Steam account yet.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> 2005, I didn't even have my Steam account yet.


 A blessing in disguise at the time


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 5, 2016)

2005, I was 15 and was looking to get a vehicle to practice driving. Looking back at that now makes me feel old.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> A blessing in disguise at the time


In '05, the only game on that account was Half-Life 2, and it still belonged to my dad, lol.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 5, 2016)

You revived an 11 year old thread. You, sir, deserve a medal.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You revived an 11 year old thread. You, sir, deserve a medal.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You revived an 11 year old thread. You, sir, deserve a medal.



Not to mention this is also the 3rd ever thread on the site


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 5, 2016)

Do we carve our posts into stone now?


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 5, 2016)

Jeez I didn't realize how much older than me the people in this forum were.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Same here. I was still trying to "find myself". (@_@)


Me too...  Young me makes old me cringe


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Gharn said:


> Me too...  Young me makes old me cringe



One of the joys of growing up is being able to look back and wince at young you. But it was fun... for the most part.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Jeez I didn't realize how much older than me the people in this forum were.


If only you could see the age range of the fandom XD


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> If only you could see the age range of the fandom XD



I've seen everywhere from 16 to 42


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> I've seen everywhere from 16 to 42



I knew a fur from Tampa who was in his 70's. He went by the handle Thurber.

This was over a decade ago and unfortunately he passed away but he was one of the coolest people I knew B)


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 5, 2016)

Z01Y0NYA said:


> this thread is from 2005 when I was in elementary.... ACTION FIGURES AND GAMECUBE ALL DAY ERRYDAY!!!



Mario Sunshine and Smash were my jam.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 5, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I knew a fur from Tampa who was in his 70's. He went by the handle Thurber.
> 
> This was over a decade ago and unfortunately he passed away but he was one of the coolest people I knew B)



Jeez. Is there a name for elderly furries?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Jeez. Is there a name for elderly furries?



Greymuzzles.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 5, 2016)

I was used to people on the internet being younger than me. Now I'm seeing more people younger than I am.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 6, 2016)

I have 69 likes, can I get something? *puppy eyes*


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I have 69 likes, can I get something? *puppy eyes*


Here's a lollipop! Enjoy XD


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Apr 6, 2016)

Gotta love zombie threads.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 6, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Here's a lollipop! Enjoy XD



*sighs* just a lollipop *takes it* thank you *puts the lollipop in his mouth and walks away*


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 6, 2016)

And now: a word from your disgruntled neighborhood cashier;

An open register at 9:00 at night is a privilege, not a right. If my light is off, it's off for a reason. If I irritatedly wave you into my check lane, I'm either leaving soon, or I have to piss. Bitching about having to use the self-checkout just makes me want to come across the register and choke you with my apron (however ill-advised that may be). If you find yourself at night, unable to find an open check lane, either figure out how to operate a machine that tells you how to use it, or shop during the daytime like everyone else, you entitled prick.

Seriously, the U-Scan machines aren't that goddamn hard to use.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 6, 2016)

2005 I was in 7th grade and still playing the saxophone avidly, still playing hockey (pre-tearing apart my shoulder), and had just achived my first-class scout rank in the BSA. Man....that was long ago.

Also, yes I agree, self-checkouts are not that hard to use. Only downside is when you want to buy alcohol


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 6, 2016)

TheDukeofRawsome said:


> 2005 I was in 7th grade and still playing the saxophone avidly, still playing hockey (pre-tearing apart my shoulder), and had just achived my first-class scout rank in the BSA. Man....that was long ago.
> 
> Also, yes I agree, self-checkouts are not that hard to use. Only downside is when you want to buy alcohol


Yeah, but in most cases, the SCO attendant is either too stupid or too stoned to care about carding and just 10150's it through.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 6, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Yeah, but in most cases, the SCO attendant is either too stupid or too stoned to care about carding and just 10150's it through.


 Lucky you, wherever you are. Ive been carded every time I use the self checkout. Honestly if i use the regular i tend not to get carded. But yeah, so it goes. Anywhoos, anyone have any suggestions for new ukulele songs? Im looking for something new to play


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I have 69 likes, can I get something? *puppy eyes*


Yes, you can have Death Star.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2016)

Ug, the self-checks where I go are a mess! I don't have a car, so go to this Safeway, a few blocks from here. It's always saying things like, 'Unexpected item in bagging area', when all that is there, is a bag. What do they expect in a bagging area??? Giant Dildos???

Then, it messes up on the things and says stuff like put the item in the bag, then remove the unexpected item, and then, put it back in, and then remove it...or, good luck with produce even being in the system! I've used ones that work better, but geez. I think a lot of it is that Safeway is just a shitty store, that's understaffed, and doesn't care a whole lot.

I think I might just start to have stuff delivered, and supplant that with the local farmer's market, 'cause between the long lines just to get to these malfunctioning machines and all the times the person has to come over and reset them, you can spend half a day in there.


----------



## xokux (Apr 6, 2016)

Simo said:


> Ug, the self-checks where I go are a mess! I don't have a car, so go to this Safeway, a few blocks from here. It's always saying things like, 'Unexpected item in bagging area', when all that is there, is a bag. What do they expect in a bagging area??? Giant Dildos???
> 
> Then, it messes up on the things and says stuff like put the item in the bag, then remove the unexpected item, and then, put it back in, and then remove it...or, good luck with produce even being in the system! I've used ones that work better, but geez. I think a lot of it is that Safeway is just a shitty store, that's understaffed, and doesn't care a whole lot.
> 
> I think I might just start to have stuff delivered, and supplant that with the local farmer's market, 'cause between the long lines just to get to these malfunctioning machines and all the times the person has to come over and reset them, you can spend half a day in there.


It sounds like the casual Walmart to be honest RIP 
oh my god you don't have a car
I feel your pain </3


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 6, 2016)

I once force choked my wife and then I got my limbs chopped off, which resulted in my body getting caught on fire. I was stuck in this suit as a result and I'm stuck as Palpatine's apprentice forever. After that, I was obsessed with finding Kenobi until I killed him. Then, I found out I had a son(see Star Wars(2015-) and Darth Vader (2015-) comics), then I cut his hand off in our duel in Bespin and he gets away from me, again. Life is hard, you know? *drinks beer*


----------



## xokux (Apr 6, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I once force choked my wife and then I got my limbed chopped off, which resulted in my body getting caught on fire. I was stuck in this suit as a result and I'm stuck as Palpatine's apprentice forever. After that, I was obsessed with finding Kenobi until I killed him. Then, I found out I had a son(see Star Wars(2015-) and Darth Vader (2015-) comics), then I cut his hand off in our duel in Bespin and gets away from me, again. Life is hard, you know? *drinks beer*


LOL PLEASE


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 6, 2016)

Simo said:


> Ug, the self-checks where I go are a mess! I don't have a car, so go to this Safeway, a few blocks from here. It's always saying things like, 'Unexpected item in bagging area', when all that is there, is a bag. What do they expect in a bagging area??? Giant Dildos???
> 
> Then, it messes up on the things and says stuff like put the item in the bag, then remove the unexpected item, and then, put it back in, and then remove it...or, good luck with produce even being in the system! I've used ones that work better, but geez. I think a lot of it is that Safeway is just a shitty store, that's understaffed, and doesn't care a whole lot.
> 
> I think I might just start to have stuff delivered, and supplant that with the local farmer's market, 'cause between the long lines just to get to these malfunctioning machines and all the times the person has to come over and reset them, you can spend half a day in there.


Your Safeway sounds like it's run by assholes.
I know at Kroger (the company I work for) in most cases, the SCO attendant can remotely override the "please remove the last item from the bagging area and scan it" message from their handheld unit. Unless it's the SCO machine itself that's malfunctioning, most things can be handled by the attendant.


----------



## xokux (Apr 6, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> And now: a word from your disgruntled neighborhood cashier;
> 
> An open register at 9:00 at night is a privilege, not a right. If my light is off, it's off for a reason. If I irritatedly wave you into my check lane, I'm either leaving soon, or I have to piss. Bitching about having to use the self-checkout just makes me want to come across the register and choke you with my apron (however ill-advised that may be). If you find yourself at night, unable to find an open check lane, either figure out how to operate a machine that tells you how to use it, or shop during the daytime like everyone else, you entitled prick.
> 
> Seriously, the U-Scan machines aren't that goddamn hard to use.


I know your pain.. I work at a grocery store sob 
Called Market Basket


----------



## xokux (Apr 6, 2016)

Tbh ok I'll leave a rant 

People who shop at my damn store for example. 
I once mentally cringed at this apparently 1980's slang...
Or 90's.. What happened was, I was doing something called break down, which is making sure the shelves are neat with two items pulled forward; and this lady comes up behind me and she's on the phone. I hear talking so I figure hey, she's on the phone right?  

Well I was wrong, because then I hear, _"Sir?" _And I'm like, 
_"Oh.. Sorry.. I couldn't hear you, I thought you were talking on your phone.._ BECAUSE SERIOUSLY 
IF YOu are on your phone then I mean, I didn't want to be sorta rude or awkward, you know? So she got mad, scoffed at me and walked down the aisles and was like 
_"HMPH, teenagers.. They think they're all that and a bad of chips" _
LOL 
I'm crying.. It was amazing XD 

But seriously though people get mad at me for things that aren't my fault; like ok sorry we don't have that item right now 
ugh sorry
this rant.. It might be annoying I apologize if it is


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd agree, working retail isn't easy. I feel your pain. And people seem to get particularly edgy and worked up around food, I've noted. I also used to wait tables, and there was always an aspect where people would snap, like dogs around a common food bowl. Seems to bring out something primal, almost, as if we were still hunting and gathering, or living in caves.


----------



## xokux (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah. People stink and you are so right. I'm glad we relate on that


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 7, 2016)

xokux said:


> Tbh ok I'll leave a rant
> 
> People who shop at my damn store for example.
> I once mentally cringed at this apparently 1980's slang...
> ...



I purposefully "forget" to ask customers for their discount card if they're on cell phone at my checkout. 

If they can't be bothered to give me their attention while I'm giving them mine, I can't be bothered to remember to do my entire job.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 7, 2016)

Being a manager does not give you license to be an asshole.

So earlier, our new manager called me up to his office to tell me to stop juggling (which I do to get into a rhythm. And then only things that aren't breakable), but he worded it in probably the most condescending fashion I've ever heard. "If we need someone to entertain the kids, we'll let you know" "do you moonlight as a circus clown?" I don't often let words get to me, but that fucking hurt. You know, a job title doesn't guarantee you respect, you prick. 



That pissed me off so bad, I rescinded an offer I made to another manager to promote Zootopia when it comes out on DVD. I was gonna dress up in my fursuit, and maybe pass out balloons or some such shit the day Zootopia came out, but if you don't want me entertaining our customers, you can go get dunked on, asshole.


----------



## xokux (Apr 7, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Being a manager does not give you license to be an asshole.
> 
> So earlier, our new manager called me up to his office to tell me to stop juggling (which I do to get into a rhythm. And then only things that aren't breakable), but he worded it in probably the most condescending fashion I've ever heard. "If we need someone to entertain the kids, we'll let you know" "do you moonlight as a circus clown?" I don't often let words get to me, but that fucking hurt. You know, a job title doesn't guarantee you respect, you prick.
> 
> ...


im so sorry ;-; they may be a manager but helll they are not a good one smfh at heart they suck at their job
a good manager knows how to treat everyone </3 I hope things get better


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 7, 2016)

xokux said:


> Yeah. People stink and you are so right. I'm glad we relate on that


I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 7, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Being a manager does not give you license to be an asshole.
> 
> So earlier, our new manager called me up to his office to tell me to stop juggling (which I do to get into a rhythm. And then only things that aren't breakable), but he worded it in probably the most condescending fashion I've ever heard. "If we need someone to entertain the kids, we'll let you know" "do you moonlight as a circus clown?" I don't often let words get to me, but that fucking hurt. You know, a job title doesn't guarantee you respect, you prick.
> 
> ...



StrangeFox, you're an interesting, little bugger aren't you? 

People are suckers for "respect" when in actuality they're looking dead into the eyes of hate. Not envy. Not jealousy.  Just pure hate. 

It seems like managers want people to envy them,  but just stress everyone and themselves out in the process. Hell, they can ruin a business in a heartbeat and it seems like he can start running into that path very soon.

If you need someone to dunk on him, I'll gladly get into a Sans costume and make sure my nuts sink into his eye sockets


----------



## xokux (Apr 7, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> StrangeFox, you're an interesting, little bugger aren't you?
> 
> People are suckers for "respect" when in actuality they're looking dead into the eyes of hate. Not envy. Not jealousy.  Just pure hate.
> 
> ...


I just imagined what that would be like LOL


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2016)

OMG, I'm so excited! After I get outta work, I'm going to a furry con! It feels funny, to have all my stuff with me at work, but it's just a short Metro ride from here.

Gonna meet a few friends there I've chatted with online, and my mate will also join me, 'cause the lucky bastard doesn't even gotta work today! No fair!

I've only been to one con before, it was like a non-stop, insane, manic, drunken slumber party.


----------



## xokux (Apr 8, 2016)

Simo said:


> OMG, I'm so excited! After I get outta work, I'm going to a furry con! It feels funny, to have all my stuff with me at work, but it's just a short Metro ride from here.
> 
> Gonna meet a few friends there I've chatted with online, and my mate will also join me, 'cause the lucky bastard doesn't even gotta work today! No fair!
> 
> I've only been to one con before, it was like a non-stop, insane, manic, drunken slumber party.


Have fun !


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2016)

xokux said:


> Have fun !



Thanks! It's funny how slow time is moving right now, compared to how fast it will seem to be moving later!


----------



## xokux (Apr 8, 2016)

Simo said:


> Thanks! It's funny how slow time is moving right now, compared to how fast it will seem to be moving later!


_Tfw_


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 8, 2016)

Simo said:


> OMG, I'm so excited! After I get outta work, I'm going to a furry con! It feels funny, to have all my stuff with me at work, but it's just a short Metro ride from here.
> 
> Gonna meet a few friends there I've chatted with online, and my mate will also join me, 'cause the lucky bastard doesn't even gotta work today! No fair!
> 
> I've only been to one con before, it was like a non-stop, insane, manic, drunken slumber party.


Last con I went to was Marcon 41 almost ten years ago. I only remember all the cool cosplay, the dealer room and getting a headache.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 8, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Last con I went to was Marcon 41 almost ten years ago. I only remember all the cool cosplay, the dealer room and getting a headache.


10 years? Lost interest in them or something?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 8, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> 10 years? Lost interest in them or something?


Nope. Lack of funds. I was 14 with no job


----------



## xokux (Apr 8, 2016)

Aww dang Dx


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 8, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Nope. Lack of funds. I was 14 with no job


Yep. That'll definitely contribute to a lack of cons. or anything requiring money for that matter XD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 8, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


>


What's that face for? o:
Also, it reminds me that I've never seen this movie and I want to


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 8, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> What's that face for? o:
> Also, it reminds me that I've never seen this movie and I want to



Ah I was trying to figure out something witty to say but my boredom is picking at me,so hey Rocky Horror Picture Show.
Also,you really should watch it,it's amazing.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 8, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Ah I was trying to figure out something witty to say but my boredom is picking at me


I love it when a picture captures your emotions perfectly, and that picture looked spot on to how you described your thoughts xD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 8, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I love it when a picture captures your emotions perfectly, and that picture looked spot on to how you described your thoughts xD



I guess it's one of the ups of being a long time cosplayer and roleplayer,lol!
I just need pictures sometimes to express what I can't,or don't want to.


----------



## marisgard (Apr 8, 2016)

Man I'm so tired from work, I always get home and I just want to sleep, I don't get much time to play videogames or chat with my friends, ugh


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 8, 2016)

Thought about donating my blood plasma today, a place near me will compensate you $50 for 2 donations. I didn't fit the criteria because I got a tattoo and a piercing in New York in November and apparently they're not a state that has statewide regulations of tattoo and piercing parlors. You would think that a seemingly progressive state like NY would have something in place.

Also I tried to do a pushup two days ago and my arms have hurt ever since. Exercise is haaaaaaaard.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 8, 2016)

People see my overly cutsie avatar,but then see how much shit posting,cursing and open minded stuff I type.
Along with  general me being nice because that's how I am and the advice filled,'never give up!' stuff.
I think it's funny.
Small ball of rage,comedic content and intelligent [for the most part] rambling ?
You bet you sweet ass I am.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 15, 2016)

Soo I didnt know where to post this so i thought Id throw this here. HOLY RAWSOME LIVE SHOW! I just got back in from the current Welcome to Nightvale live show and man, its freaking amazing. It was great....im still in awe...anyways.....sorry needed to fanboy for a second


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2016)

Up all night...............


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 15, 2016)

Simo said:


> Up all night..............



Trust me I know the feeling. I can't sleep without music, so when I'm grounded, it's a long long night.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm done.
I'm fucking done.
Nothing but goddamn criticism for every-fucking-thing I do today!
Was elected to teach my half-brother how to mow the lawn earlier. He fucking ignores every goddamn instruction I give him, and I'm the bad guy for losing my patience with someone who doesn't want to follow goddamn instructions! 
I lose it during a game of Monopoly (Fuck Monopoly) and I'm a poor sport for tossing up my hands (and play money, and property tiles) when I landed on that fucking cop. 
I gave up trying to trim my little dog's fur and "You're in too much of a hurry to get back to that box!" My dog doesn't like getting trimmed, and my half-brother exacerbated the situation by trying to cut her fur with fucking KITCHEN SCISSORS!

There's more to this rant, but I'm too pissed-off to say it.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 17, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I'm done.
> I'm fucking done.
> 
> _[Shit goes down]_
> ...


Shit, dude. Family life, amirite?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 17, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Shit, dude. Family life, amirite?


Yeah, basically. I try to put up with her behavior, but when I try and try and try and try and get nothing but rude and untrue comments (My "Box" or TV, had been off since Half-past midnight when Watchmen ended) and they do next to nothing to control their youngest son, there's a breaking point I'm inevitably going to hit!
I'm "Bossy" with their kid because his behavior pisses me off (kid spends way more time on the WiiU watching YouTube than he should and he's a massive brat!) and he refuses to listen!

I try to contribute as much as I goddamn can (Trash is my responsibility, so are dishes, and yard work, and bug disposal, and even cleaning up after the dogs mom's supposedly allergic to) I even given them all the coupons the company sends me (one of the few perks of working at a grocery store, I guess) and give everyone else priority for the Laundry machines (to the point where I'm disgusted with myself for having done so), and I'm "Unappreciative".


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 17, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Yeah, basically. I try to put up with her behavior, but when I try and try and try and try and get nothing but rude and untrue comments (My "Box" or TV, had been off since Half-past midnight when Watchmen ended) and they do next to nothing to control their youngest son, there's a breaking point I'm inevitably going to hit!
> I'm "Bossy" with their kid because his behavior pisses me off (kid spends way more time on the WiiU watching YouTube than he should and he's a massive brat!) and he refuses to listen!
> 
> I try to contribute as much as I goddamn can (Trash is my responsibility, so are dishes, and yard work, and bug disposal, and even cleaning up after the dogs mom's supposedly allergic to) I even given them all the coupons the company sends me (one of the few perks of working at a grocery store, I guess) and give everyone else priority for the Laundry machines (to the point where I'm disgusted with myself for having done so), and I'm "Unappreciative".


:\ That's tough, man. Parents and sibs get like that and it's not cool. You're doing the best you can anyway; that's all that counts.

Boss that kid around. Sounds like he needs it.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 19, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Shit, dude. Family life, amirite?


Yes, how else does that explain why my son won't join me? At least I got my older lightsaber back after I cut off his hand on Bespin.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yes, how else does that explain why my son won't join me?


What an ungrateful prick


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 19, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> What an ungrateful prick


If you can capture him, I'll throw in a free alien spieces as your blind date. No disintegrations.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> Up all night...............


Do I smell a Dylan fan?_ (⌐ ͡■ ͜ʖ ͡■)_


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Do I smell a Dylan fan?_ (⌐ ͡■ ͜ʖ ͡■)_



Yep, definitely. I'm always amazed by the sheer volume of brilliant lyrics he's produced, and then, I like his attitude.

I was listening to The Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll, and because this song takes place in Baltimore, and I live here, I decided to research who William Zantzinger, was, who killed here. My God, what an evil bastard, if there ever was one:

*W. D. Zantzinger, Subject of Dylan Song, Dies at 69 (NYT Obit)

*


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> Yep, definitely.


Thou art blessed among men. 

I'm a major fan myself. His stuff has such an introspective, poetic thing going on. I feel like it makes you see the world around you in a new light.


Simo said:


> I'm always amazed by the sheer volume of brilliant lyrics he's produced, and then, I like his attitude.


Totally. Lyrics and attitude. That's what he's got. Plus he can rock when he wants to.


Simo said:


> I was listening to The Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll, and because this song takes place in Baltimore, and I live here, I decided to research who William Zantzinger, was, who killed here. My God, what an evil bastard, if there ever was one:
> 
> *W. D. Zantzinger, Subject of Dylan Song, Dies at 69 (NYT Obit)*


I will read that when I get a chance. Surprised I haven't already.

I've got an original 1966 mono vinyl copy of _Blonde on Blonde_ hanging on my wall; the rare version with the photos of Claudia Cardinale in the gatefold.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 20, 2016)

The only Dylan song I've ever heard was "The Times, they are a'changing" which was featured in the opening credits of Watchmen


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm tired, but still moving. Freaking kidney disease.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I'm tired, but still moving. Freaking kidney disease.



Ugh... Sorry to hear about that. >.<

Is it blood pressure that's causing that? Or proteinuria/hypoproteinemia?

Do they have medication that can help?


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Ugh... Sorry to hear about that. >.<
> 
> Is it blood pressure that's causing that? Or proteinuria/hypoproteinemia?
> 
> Do they have medication that can help?


I'm on a ton of meds, been through quite a few as well. The fatigue is a mix of things actually, BP and med combo mostly.


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2016)

I hear. Meds are in a primitive state; they don't always help; they sometimes hurt.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Internet is off. 
"Borrowing" neighbor's unsecured Wi-Fi connection to browse web.
Vacation request didn't go through. Not happy about that. Had plans built around month-past verbal confirmation. Like doctors appointment and AnthrOhio.
Out of cell data. Can't wait to pay bill (never thought I'd say that) 
Annoying self with Rorschachism


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Internet is off.
> "Borrowing" neighbor's unsecured Wi-Fi connection to browse web.



Not much wrong with that, if you are using SSL. That is between the browser and the server.

Assuming there isn't another OpenSSL bug or something, it should still be secure.


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Internet is off.
> "Borrowing" neighbor's unsecured Wi-Fi connection to browse web.
> Vacation request didn't go through. Not happy about that. Had plans built around month-past verbal confirmation. Like doctors appointment and AnthrOhio.
> Out of cell data. Can't wait to pay bill (never thought I'd say that)
> Annoying self with Rorschachism




I borrow wi-fi from these evil house-mates we had, who oddly enough, live just two doors down, with just one row-house separating us...which is close, but an amazing difference. I learned that after a certain age, you should no have housemates, except under emergency-ish circumstances.

I do hope you get some vacation time, and can go to a con, do something fu, I was talking to a friend in the UK, and he said, by law, that full time workers get 4 weeks of...and I thought, shit: what the fuck am I doing here? Why does America have this dumb idea that people have to work all the time for crap wages, and not even get vacations, or decent benefits? World's greatest country, my ass. Shit, even China gives the people sniffing toxic fumes at the iPhone factories more time off...

List of minimum annual leave by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> I learned that after a certain age, you should no have housemates, except under emergency-ish circumstances.


I agree with this so much. If the past 3 years of uni have taught me anything, it's this, because while I do like the people I'm living with, we have different ideas on the word 'clean' and it drives me crazy. 

Sorry to hear about the trouble you're getting Strangeguy32000, hope it turns around for you


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dandorm said:


> Sorry to hear about the trouble you're getting Strangeguy32000, hope it turns around for you


My household now has Internet again.
My boss is taking care of the issue of the weekend after next (I'm holding her to her word)
Time for some Angry Orchard.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 22, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> My household now has Internet again.
> My boss is taking care of the issue of the weekend after next (I'm holding her to her word)
> Time for some Angry Orchard.


My twin drinks those like water, but they do taste good >.>


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2016)

This reminds me I'd like to pick up some pear cider...had some a ways back, and it was very tasty, especially on a hot day...it was sorta tart and sweet, and very light/refreshing.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> My twin drinks those like water, but they do taste good >.>


I can really only do one bottle in an evening. I'm such a lightweight, more than than that will get me tipsy.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 22, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I can really only do one bottle in an evening. I'm such a lightweight, more than than that will get me tipsy.


Don't dink often I assume?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Don't dink often I assume?


That and I'm genuinely skinny (high metabolism due to the stimulant I take for my ADHD)


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 22, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> That and I'm genuinely skinny (high metabolism due to the stimulant I take for my ADHD)


Same here except for the medication (don't have the ADHD, but my cousin does.)


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 22, 2016)

Had a convention last weekend we stayed there all weekend and my brother came with me,it was his first time cosplaying.
Saturday we did Steam Powered Giraffe cosplays,we were a big hit and got pictures taken.
Friday was a whatever cosplay day and we all had misc. cosplays we each did no set theme.
The last day I wore Samandriel and he was a total hit,had so many people come up to me and talk to me and take pictures.
It was fun.
The only casualty was some popped stitching on one of my paws that happened later that Sunday,but it'll be an easy fix.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2016)

It's a warm sunny afternoon, and I think I'm gonna go get some stuff to make this mixed drink I had at the last furry con, called a 'Cattywampus', a slang term meaning messed-up, lopsided, off. Popular in places like Alabama.

I need vodka, lemonade, watermelon liqueur, soda water, and maybe some actual watermelon as a garnish. I have the ice. I normally don't like fruity drinks, but this a nice sweet/sour mix, and both me and my fursona have this terrible weakness for watermelon.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 23, 2016)

Simo said:


> It's a warm sunny afternoon, and I think I'm gonna go get some stuff to make this mixed drink I had at the last furry con, called a 'Cattywampus', a slang term meaning messed-up, lopsided, off. Popular in places like Alabama.
> 
> I need vodka, lemonade, watermelon liqueur, soda water, and maybe some actual watermelon as a garnish. I have the ice. I normally don't like fruity drinks, but this a nice sweet/sour mix, and both me and my fursona have this terrible weakness for watermelon.


That sounds good right now and it looks like it's gonna rain over here.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 23, 2016)

Simo said:


> It's a warm sunny afternoon, and I think I'm gonna go get some stuff to make this mixed drink I had at the last furry con, called a 'Cattywampus', a slang term meaning messed-up, lopsided, off. Popular in places like Alabama.
> 
> I need vodka, lemonade, watermelon liqueur, soda water, and maybe some actual watermelon as a garnish. I have the ice. I normally don't like fruity drinks, but this a nice sweet/sour mix, and both me and my fursona have this terrible weakness for watermelon.


A mixed drink that has watermelon?! o: My weekends just got more hazy (-_-)


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> That sounds good right now and it looks like it's gonna rain over here.





Z-Mizz said:


> A mixed drink that has watermelon?! o: My weekends just got more hazy (-_-)



Yep! Just mixed one up, eyeballing things as I went, and it's pretty tasty, and not too sweet. I bought a small watermelon, seedless, and sent half of it though the juicer, then mixed fresh watermelon juice, a shot and a half of vodka, a dash of watermelon pucker, and poured it over a tall glass of ice, then topped it off with some sparking San Pellegrino lemonade. Seems pretty good on a warm day, may adjust it some. Some lime or even mint might be interesting.


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> Yep! Just mixed one up, eyeballing things as I went, and it's pretty tasty, and not too sweet. I bought a small watermelon, seedless, and sent half of it though the juicer, then mixed fresh watermelon juice, a shot and a half of vodka, a dash of watermelon pucker, and poured it over a tall glass of ice, then topped it off with some sparking San Pellegrino lemonade. Seems pretty good on a warm day, may adjust it some. Some lime or even mint might be interesting.



Sounds yummy!


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Sounds yummy!



And indeed effective. My mate is still in bed, with some Vitamin Water, in a MLP sippy thermos. Somehow, both the vodka and watermelon vanished! Ah, well, it's Sunday.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

goðan daginn


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> goðan daginn


Góður dagur til að þér líka.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Góður dagur til að þér líka.


you speak icelandic


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

Nei, en Google Translate er Veru gagnlegt stundum .


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Nei, en Google Translate er Veru gagnlegt stundum .



Ég sennilega aldrei nota það . Ég skil vel icelandic


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> Ég sennilega aldrei nota það . Ég skil vel icelandic


Ég get sagt, ég giska á svona sem þú gætir talað íslenskt Seeing eins og þú ert frá Reyðarfirði.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Ég get sagt, ég giska á svona sem þú gætir talað íslenskt Seeing eins og þú ert frá Reyðarfirði.



já . Ég veit að þetta er af handahófi texta á íslensku er ég af handahófi af Puting þetta hér hvernig heimskur tilverunnar


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> já . Ég veit að þetta er af handahófi texta á íslensku er ég af handahófi af Puting þetta hér hvernig heimskur tilverunnar



Jæja , það sem þú sagðir ekki að þýða mjög vel ...


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Jæja , það sem þú sagðir ekki að þýða mjög vel ...


google translate failed you what i actually typed was i
i am saying random stuff in icelandic. existence its self has failed
ahhh google translate always fails on that one


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> google translate failed you what i actually typed was i
> i am saying random stuff in icelandic. existence its self has failed
> ahhh google translate always fails on that one


God dammit Google!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 24, 2016)

I hand sewed a minky pillow,it's pastel blue on one side,white on the other.
So damn soft,ugh I love this shit.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 24, 2016)

I need to stop throwing resumes into places I don't want to work.  I have a damn interview at A&W tomorrow... ugh.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 25, 2016)

Nein, ich bin dein Vater.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I need to stop throwing resumes into places I don't want to work.  I have a damn interview at A&W tomorrow... ugh.




Maybe you can get a job as the Mascot?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> Maybe you can get a job as the Mascot?


YOU SEE THIS SON OF A BITCH?
THIS SON OF A BITCH WANTS A GOD DAMN ROOT BEER.
SO WE GOT HIM ONE.
IT'S WHAT WE DO, DAMMIT.
FUCK YOU ROOTY!


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> YOU SEE THIS SON OF A BITCH?
> THIS SON OF A BITCH WANTS A GOD DAMN ROOT BEER.
> SO WE GOT HIM ONE.
> IT'S WHAT WE DO, DAMMIT.
> FUCK YOU ROOTY!


BUWHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 25, 2016)

So, apparently, rather than JUST next Friday and Saturday for "my sister's graduation" (my boss needn't know) I'm getting all next week off.





Now to survive this week.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> Maybe you can get a job as the Mascot?



... hawt <3


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

Not working at A&W, hell yeah!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Not working at A&W, hell yeah!



... and nothing of value was lost :v


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Not working at A&W, hell yeah!



I really, _really_ hope this doesn't mean you've taken a job as the ChickFilA mascot, instead!


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 26, 2016)

Seeing mascots is still so strange to me, I'm not sure if it is a UK thing but you don't tend to see any around here. Though I doubt I'd be more inclined to shop/go somewhere just cause there was a mascot outside


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2016)

Dandorm said:


> Seeing mascots is still so strange to me, I'm not sure if it is a UK thing but you don't tend to see any around here. Though I doubt I'd be more inclined to shop/go somewhere just cause there was a mascot outside



They only tend to make token appearances here...except at baseball games, then the home team mascot is always on hand. Pays OK, from what I hear, maybe $70k/year give or take, plus extras for parties and stuff, and baseball season is not all year. But not an easy job to land, or do.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol, back when I was 21 I remember driving with a friend to get some bails of straw and pulling over 'cause I saw the Easter Bunny. I had to run out of the car to give the rabbit a hug. I think I startled the bunny and my friend gave me this look like "wtf, you freak" :V

I always had a thing for them, far back as I can remember.. which is kinda weird but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it compulsory to be able to do the sign flippy-swooshy thing?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

Dandorm said:


> Is it compulsory to be able to do the sign flippy-swooshy thing?



Lol, they aren't all holding signs and that's probably a lower paying job if they are.


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lol, back when I was 21 I remember driving with a friend to get some bails of straw and pulling over 'cause I saw the Easter Bunny. I had to run out of the car to give the rabbit a hug. I think I startled the bunny and my friend gave me this look like "wtf, you freak" :V
> 
> I always had a thing for them, far back as I can remember.. which is kinda weird but I'm okay with that.



Aw, that's just too cute!

I take it this was an unarmed bunny?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> Aw, that's just too cute!
> 
> I take it this was an unarmed bunny?



Lol, yeah well two of them I guess but I don't think the Easter Bunny carries a gun.

That wouldn't be family friendly and I could have been shot >.>


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> I really, _really_ hope this doesn't mean you've taken a job as the ChickFilA mascot, instead!


We don't have those in Canada, thank lord.  I may end up in Wal-Mart or a movie theater now though.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 26, 2016)

I saw an Easter bunny mascot at Walmat last month.

Jesus Christ, the head looked worse than the CSI fursuits.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I saw an Easter bunny mascot at Walmat last month.
> 
> Jesus Christ, the head looked worse than the CSI fursuits.



Anything like this?







Lol, just... wow. I'd be crying my ass off, too.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There needs to be a law for mall easter bunnies or any form of holiday entertainer that they need to follow a certain dress code to make it less horrifying. XD
I can bet some kids haven't recovered from some of that sort of crap.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 26, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it was less obviously a pedophile


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> There needs to be a law for mall easter bunnies or any form of holiday entertainer that they need to follow a certain dress code to make it less horrifying. XD
> I can bet some kids haven't recovered from some of that sort of crap.



Lol, very true. Something like this would work much better:








Strangeguy32000 said:


> Nah, it was less obviously a pedophile



Hmm... Perhaps this one:


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> Maybe you can get a job as the Mascot?


I got one right here for ya rooty


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 26, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Nah, it was less obviously a pedophile


Hey that's MY pedo, don't say things about him like that


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 27, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lol, back when I was 21 I remember driving with a friend to get some bails of straw and pulling over 'cause I saw the Easter Bunny. I had to run out of the car to give the rabbit a hug. I think I startled the bunny and my friend gave me this look like "wtf, you freak" :V
> 
> I always had a thing for them, far back as I can remember.. which is kinda weird but I'm okay with that.


Bunnies rock!

 Bun-Bun being the most awesome.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> I got one right here for ya rooty


I think root beer float is some fancy poop fetish, do you really want to involve yourself with that?


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Bunnies rock!View attachment 11033 Bun-Bun being the most awesome.


Careful with them though; they can be the most vicious of creatures sometimes.
I heard it took 4 knights and a grenade to take just one down!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 27, 2016)

Saturday night can't come any sooner.
Need an extended break from grocery-land.

Customers aren't happy because they can't find **** and neither can we, and what's worse is the alternative, our sister store in midtown Westerville, is basically inaccessible thanks to the ******* road construction on Schrock.

Some grumpy son-of-a-***** called me a "****-for-brains" today because I was passing his Apple back and forth from hand to hand (I even apologized when he told me to stop. Still got insulted). If you're going to act like that, you can go shop at Ghetto-mart, you rude ************.

The different departments haven't been able to remove expired shelf tags (something they would normally do during that period of time the store now closes for renovations) making me have to run across the store, verify prices, tear off expired tags, and explain our Scan-Rite policy over, and over, and ******* over again.

And I have to be up nice and ******* early on Saturday so I can go down to Cincinnati for my sister's graduation. Then I have to be back at work at a quarter past four in the afternoon  until ************* Ten at night.

If I didn't have a doctor's appointment next Tuesday, I'd be drinking.


----------



## Kuwi (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello c:


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2016)

I dun wanna work no more...born in DeTroit


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 28, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Saturday night can't come any sooner.
> Need an extended break from grocery-land.
> 
> Customers aren't happy because they can't find **** and neither can we, and what's worse is the alternative, our sister store in midtown Westerville, is basically inaccessible thanks to the ******* road construction on Schrock.
> ...


Well... that sounds like you're having a WONDERFUL day ^^;


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 28, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Saturday night can't come any sooner.
> Need an extended break from grocery-land.
> 
> Customers aren't happy because they can't find **** and neither can we, and what's worse is the alternative, our sister store in midtown Westerville, is basically inaccessible thanks to the ******* road construction on Schrock.
> ...



People are such assholes. HUGS


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> I dun wanna work no more...born in DeTroit


Oh baby! Come to Mama!


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Oh baby! Come to Mama!



I know, right! This makes me wanna run from the cops in 1970s movies!

And why can't we get that boat-like suspension?


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 28, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lol, very true. Something like this would work much better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Or this one?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Or this one?



LOL, that is just horrifying.

... _and the doctors never found out why poor Jenny had PTSD_


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 29, 2016)

Aaaaaw, so cute!!


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 29, 2016)

Little sister turns 21 yesterday, she sends me a text, "Hey [Lindy], I know you did that bartending thing and you know a lot more drinks than I do, what should I get?" Big sister mode kicks in and I jokingly tell her to order a Slimy Toenail and a Dirty Anus, there are a lot of weirdly named drinks out there but these aren't two of them, I checked. She actually asks the bartender to make these drinks! She texts me back because of course the bartenders have no idea what these are and asks me what's in them, I quickly make up something that would give the illusion of a Dirty Anus, (i.e pink drink with chocolate sauce on top). Unfortunately the bar doesn't have one of the ingredients I listed. Sister spends the night bar-hopping trying to find someone who can make a Dirty Anus.

I love being a big sister.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 29, 2016)

...We're all going to die.


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 30, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> Little sister turns 21 yesterday, she sends me a text, "Hey [Lindy], I know you did that bartending thing and you know a lot more drinks than I do, what should I get?" Big sister mode kicks in and I jokingly tell her to order a Slimy Toenail and a Dirty Anus, there are a lot of weirdly named drinks out there but these aren't two of them, I checked. She actually asks the bartender to make these drinks! She texts me back because of course the bartenders have no idea what these are and asks me what's in them, I quickly make up something that would give the illusion of a Dirty Anus, (i.e pink drink with chocolate sauce on top). Unfortunately the bar doesn't have one of the ingredients I listed. Sister spends the night bar-hopping trying to find someone who can make a Dirty Anus.
> 
> I love being a big sister.


Oh that's just _nasty! _*XD*


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 30, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> Little sister turns 21 yesterday, she sends me a text, "Hey [Lindy], I know you did that bartending thing and you know a lot more drinks than I do, what should I get?" Big sister mode kicks in and I jokingly tell her to order a Slimy Toenail and a Dirty Anus, there are a lot of weirdly named drinks out there but these aren't two of them, I checked. She actually asks the bartender to make these drinks! She texts me back because of course the bartenders have no idea what these are and asks me what's in them, I quickly make up something that would give the illusion of a Dirty Anus, (i.e pink drink with chocolate sauce on top). Unfortunately the bar doesn't have one of the ingredients I listed. Sister spends the night bar-hopping trying to find someone who can make a Dirty Anus.
> 
> I love being a big sister.



Tell her to ask for a Hairy Buffalo, when I tended bar in the 90's, it was a thing. A disgusting thing, where you take whatever is in the spill mat, pour it in a shot glass and top it with whatever rot gut you have on hand. I've also topped it with Tabasco and/or bloody mary mix.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 1, 2016)

Snagged a second-run NES Zapper (the orange one) at the thrift store today. Held it and my Grey one later, musing "Zappers Akimbo... not that that would actually work"


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 1, 2016)

After an hour and a half I finally finished the drawing for someone on FA.
It was a free slot drawing they earned from me after commissioning me.
All in all,they loved it so I'm glad.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

I lost count of how many curls I did today...
Oh, well...
1...
2...
3...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> View attachment 11054  Or this one?


I fear for my sanity


----------

